# infusoria in adult tank?



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

My 10 gal sorority has a couple live plants in it and the top of one is brown. There has been these tiny little white thing guys moving all over the sides of the tank! Like little teeeenneeee white hairs. Idk what they are. They move very slowly. My fish's water isnt dirty-its perfectly crystal clear. Its too hard to take a photo  Like I said, they are super tiny and skinny! Does anyone know what these are these safe and helpful or so I need to steralize my tank? 0.o Im scared they are a parasite but none of my fish are sick/legarthic. Even if they are safe I kinda dont like them there because there are so many that it looks dusty in this corner here:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't worry. I have lots of tiny harmless critters skittering around my betta tanks. I have a betta albi fry who is always swimming around with a full stomach even though I never feed him because he scavenges on whatever swims into his breeder's net.


----------

